# Triumph party at the HardRock!



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

:banana: 
Woo Hoo, I won a pair of tickets to the Triumph party at the Hard Rock in Toronto! Its a celebration of their induction in to the Rock n Roll hall of fame. I hope a reunion tour is a possibility!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Can they sit in the same room together? Would be nice to see them tour again but they have been unable to see eye to eye for many years.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Rumour has it that they are attempting to let bygones be bygones?


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Canadian version of EVH, without the booze??

CT.:confused-smiley-010


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Be sure to let us know how the event went, and any info they may share on a reunion


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just saw Gil Moore a few weeks back at the Canadian Songwriters Hall Of Fame. He looked very fit. Possibly ready to hit the road again?????


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

One of my first guitars was actually one of Ric Emmet's guitar from the Sport of Kings tour. I got it on consignment at MusicPlex in Brampton. It was a prototype Yamaha RGX that they ended up basing the production models around.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I caught the tail end of a radio interview last week with Mike Levine. He says that all 3 of them are now friends again after many bitter years apart.

When asked if they were planning a tour, he said there were no plans at this time to tour. When asked if getting together for the reunion was the only thing planned, he said there are other plans for Triumph, not just the hall of fame deal.

Methinks they may actually record and tour. I certainly hope so. I saw them 3 times back in the day, and their final tour was so unispired and dissappointing.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I could dig that as well. I seen them 3-4 times as well. Biggest show was at the Aud in Buffalo to a sold out crowd. I think that was 1981 or so. If they tour I would jump at that one. Some heavy duty rock and roll.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...its inevitable that they will tour again, if they have succeeded in healing the rifts between them. 

-dh


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I caught the tail-end of what they did on Q107 Friday afternoon - I'd also love to be able to see them again.

Mr. Emmett (along with Neil Young & George Harrison) was one of the reasons I picked up the guitar in the first place. Caught a couple of their shows in Detroit and loved them. 

I just gave my Yamaha RGX612 to a buddy's little brother in law a couple of months ago to let him catch the guitar's appeal. Couldn't let him take my Rexx RG45 amp as well though - if you're old enough to remember the ads a certain member of Triumph used to do in some of the old guitar magazines.

Spoke to Rik once when he played in my building a couple of years ago - gotta say, I've spoken and met a handful of my early inspirations, and he certainly wasn't the most pleasant gentleman to me. Just passed along that he was a huge influence in getting me started on the guitar while he was waiting in line for a coffee maybe 4 hours before showtime, and he couldn't cared less. I'd still pay to go see them regroup, but I'm not sure I'd wait in line at a Timothy's for coffee with him... Perhaps he was expecting complimentary beverages and his resentment wasn't really directed at me?

If not else, his hair was perfect.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, Saturday night was great.........except Rik didn't show up. That was a total bummer. I got all excited because a White V was on stage so I thought maybe a chance for a song or two? Nope. Just some picture taking with a plaque commemorating their induction. 

It was cool watching the Triumph concerts on the big screen throughtout the party! Rik certainly put alot of energy into his performances. The US festival was great. 

I was kinda hoping to see more big names from the industry but no one was was there, other then Allanah Myles?

I tried to get a picture with Mike Levine but he blew me off big time.  
There was no mention of a possible reunion.

Oh well, the wife and I still had a great time and we went out for a late night supper at the Ultra Supper Club after the party.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So with Emmett not even showing up, where does that put all the talk about them getting along again?


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Alls I can say is,,,,,:zzz: 

CT.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Rik had said on Q107 that he was already scheduled to play at Brock in St. Catharines Saturday night with some orchestra doing covers of Clapton tunes.

Honest.

To hear him tell it, rippin on Bell Bottom Blues and both acoustic and electric versions of Layla with an orchestra filling everything in is amazing.

Certainly could be, I guess.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm thinking in the poop hole. :confused-smiley-010 

Maybe, they are getting along until their induction in New York?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Here is an interview on Kim Mitchel's show with Rik Emmit. Gil Moore was not in the studio for this. 

Hear it hear!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, they are in the Hall of Fame? Please, no offence to the fans of this particular band, but what have they done to deserve this?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

mario said:


> Wow, they are in the Hall of Fame? Please, no offence to the fans of this particular band, but what have they done to deserve this?


 Well, it turns out, it's the Canadian Rock n Roll hall of fame. They definitely deserve to be there. 

As for *THE* "Rock n Roll" hall of fame...... in my heart they deserve to be there too.

I can't believe Grand Master Flash made it into the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame???
:confused-smiley-010


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> I can't believe Grand Master Flash made it into the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame???
> :confused-smiley-010


They (GMF and the Furious Five) pioneered an entirely new genre of music... I think that qualifies.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

WarrenG said:


> They (GMF and the Furious Five) pioneered an entirely new genre of music... I think that qualifies.


 Yeah, it was great rollerskating music! I guess your'e right!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Here is an interview on Kim Mitchel's show with Rik Emmit. Gil Moore was not in the studio for this.
> 
> Hear it hear!


Thanks for posting that, it was a good listen.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

To each is own, but to me, Triumph's music has not aged well. A lot of it is downright embarrassing. If you were in highschool when "Rock n' Roll Machine" came out, so be it - but to hear that stuff on the radio now gives me hives. And don't get me started on "Magic Power", jeez - that's just dreck.

Jim


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jim Jones said:


> To each is own, but to me, Triumph's music has not aged well. A lot of it is downright embarrassing. If you were in highschool when "Rock n' Roll Machine" came out, so be it - but to hear that stuff on the radio now gives me hives. And don't get me started on "Magic Power", jeez - that's just dreck. Jim



...rik emmett, in spandex, singing "i'm young, i'm wild and i'm free"?

i'd pay to see that!

-dh


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...rik emmett, in spandex, singing "i'm young, i'm wild and i'm free"?
> 
> i'd pay to see that!
> 
> -dh


HA!!!! Well when you put it like that! :smile:

Jim


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Jim Jones said:


> To each is own, but to me, Triumph's music has not aged well. A lot of it is downright embarrassing. If you were in highschool when "Rock n' Roll Machine" came out, so be it - but to hear that stuff on the radio now gives me hives. And don't get me started on "Magic Power", jeez - that's just dreck.
> 
> Jim


 I don't listen to Triumph regularly. At the Party, it was all Triumph music all night long and I thought it was a pleasure to listen to. I forgot how good they were? 

Ahhh.......to good ol' 80's! :rockon2:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I used to listen to Triumph when I was younger, and I still don't mind the odd tune that surfaces on the radio now and then. Rick Emmit had expressed remorse in doing Rock'n'Roll machine himself way back in the early 90's.

Triumph almost seemed like a musical experiment to me as it seems that almost all of their tunes had a positive message. They were a squeeky clean power rock trio that made it in a business that was at the time in love with the sex drugs and rock'n'roll lifestyle. Sure there were others, and Triumph did try to release a few 'Bad Boy' tracks, but it was painfully evident that it was not their thing.

Rick Emmit has a few things that he recorded with Triumph that I still think are great like the little country licks in the rock and roll machine solo (the only part I actually like in the whole track), Midsummer's Daydream, Little Boy Blues and the live accoustic version of Hold On (without the angels flying out of his butt in the middle like the studio track).


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Triumph wasn't really about the music anyway were they? Contrary to their plea in one of their songs. It was the show and the spectical. I only saw them twice, once at the Piccadilly Tube on Yonge St. and once at the Knob Hill Hotel. They had a huge lightbulb sign and flashpots. First time I'd seen those in a club. But musically.....very bland. Really average drummer and bassplayer with a good (but not tasteful guitar player). And not one memorable song. I mean they covered Zepplin and Joe Walsh but I thought that was weird that they would spend so much money on lights and staging and play covers. Santers followed in the same mold. Same type of club show. It just didn't work as well for them. At any rate, Triumph went on to become an arena draw. But were completely off my radar. The couple of times I talked to Gil and Rick I thought they were very nice people though. Triumph was a business, they ran it that way from day one. They auditioned Rick, he got the gig. Not three guys from a basement in Scarborough. Nothing wrong with that. I'm just saying....not a great band and not great songs. But they made a living.
Kudos to them.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

This was my favourite band growing up. I tried listening to some of the tunes recently, and had a real hard time not skipping through the tracks - except for the instrumental and bluesy stuff. Believe of not, I've ended up liking their very first record (on vinyl) the best.

Of Rik's solo stuff, Swing Shift turns my crank the most.

My, how much I've changed...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They got together long enough for a picture


----------

